# Bird Fishing and Rude Fishermen



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

This morning 11/11/04), my son, Neophyte, and I went out of Fat Boy's looking for birds, trying to beat the approaching front.

We found birds at the mouth of Green's lake- and as we attempted to troll-motor our way around and upwind of the feeding trout (the water depth was 2 ft or so) we were promptly cut off by 24 ft Whaler, with 4 fishermen onboard. After I brought the impoliteness to the attention of the captain of the Whaler (I think he was a guide), he was less than apologetic. After they thoroughly broke up the birds (and fish), the Whaler took off down the ICW.

We spent the rest of the morning trying to find birds. We found some- and the front came thru mid-morning. We found a final group at 1030, working in Jones Lake, just inside the ICW.

The morning catch: 12 Specks (5 keepers, 15-18 inches) and 4 rat Reds.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

thats typical with most boat owners i see in west bay.
"you find'em i'll hoard in on you"
I've actually had guys tell me they ride around looking not for fish but for bent rods and that just p---s me off. 

r.r.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

By the way, good job.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Doesn't Plaag have a whaler? He's a rude SOB.


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Yup, sounds like a Silver King boat to me.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thats why I never venture mre than 1000yds outside my cove. too many a##holes out there. sorry for the idiot that disturbed you. Ive come to expect that on a weekend but during the week i generally consider it safe. Of course I never fish greens and I hear it gets ruthless at times there. 

on the subject of people looking for bent poles. My grandfather (a guide in poc) once told me that while fishing in open water to never bend your pole not even for an instant just point the pole at the fish and reel like hell when you feel him hit. yeah you may loose a fish or 2 but if youve found a school you'll more than replace them. oh yeah and under those conditions never (ever) use a net. just lift the fish and go. same rules apply id rather loose 15 fish like this than have some potlicking a##hole run off all the fish and raise my blood pressure in the process. 
I might add that a couple of times this summer I was fishing in west bay and catching some decent fish within 200 yds of a few boats that didnt appear to be doing as well. but, you never know they may subscribe to the same philosophy. 

I guess under birds these things dont help much but I digress.

-my $.02 rant


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

That's why I love my new job. Keeps me fishing the weekdays, when I actually make it out.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I was fishing the pelican island bridge last weekend and catching a few fish when a boat pulled up about 75 yards from me. Thats close but not too close. Well, we continued to catch fish (mostly throw back flounder) and that nucklehead pulled his anchor and drifted just under casting distance from our boat. I wanted to raise cain with him, but we had my 8 year old with us. So instead, I tied on a heavy topwater and tried to cast into their boat!!! They finally got the message and took off. I don't mind if folks fish close to me, just don't get too close. What do yall think a respectable distance is when fishing a hot spot like seawolf is right now for the flounder run?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*good luck*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> . What do yall think a respectable distance is when fishing a hot spot like seawolf is right now for the flounder run?


8 feet.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Galbayfisher*

We fish POC also, and it was standard proceedure for our group to lower rods down to water level and play fish. Years ago, you could load up on RF at Mitchels flat right where the boats were streaming by. At times 3 or 4 of us would have RF on, and none of the parade of boats that went by us would ever know it! LOL We landed em by hand, and just by playing em down till wore out, and turning your back to the boats to hide the flash of a fish would usually work.

Later
R3F


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Didn't you know, all those guides running whalers out of Tiki own West Bay. Or so they think and act.


----------



## Talkalot (Oct 20, 2004)

Last spring my friend and I were wading in Lighthouse at POC. We were in some real good trout. Two boats pulled up to the pillings in the mouth and six guys got out and slowly waded up to within 20 feet of us. They didn't have the right colors and couldn't get on em As we were leaving they had the nerve to ask what color and could they have some of our lures? At night when those guys are sleeping I think they can still hear me laughing at them!!!!!


----------



## Backwash (Oct 22, 2004)

*Whalers and Etiquette*

Not all people that own whalers are guides.When another boat cuts you off or pulls in on you, stand up for yourself and say something.Just maybe they really don't know proper etiquette on the water and need to learn. Some will be grateful and some will be jerks.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I've spent plenty of time verbalizing potlickers on the proper etiquette and I even have scars on my knuckles from setting them straight at the dock...all I ever got in return was a sore throat and high blood pressure.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*I DID Say Something!*

Backwash-

Just to set the record straight, I DID say something to the boatman that cut us off. I said, "hey, fellas, you guys just cut in front of us".

You know what his smart-*** reply was? "I'm not having this conversation", and casually went about putting his big ol' boat right between us and the fish.

I replied back, "yes we ARE having this conversation". He made no further reply. My son then said, "it isn't worth it, Dad". My son was right- that kind of boorish behavior is not going to change.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> I've spent plenty of time verbalizing potlickers on the proper etiquette and I even have scars on my knuckles from setting them straight at the dock...all I ever got in return was a sore throat and high blood pressure.


The end result for me as well.
They just dont give a hoot.
I'll just continue to yell and do donuts around them.
If they screw up my fishin I'm gonna screw up their's.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Donuts I say, Donuts


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

fishin geezer said:


> Backwash-
> 
> Just to set the record straight, I DID say something to the boatman that cut us off. I said, "hey, fellas, you guys just cut in front of us".
> 
> ...


I would have asked him to get out his coffee because here comes his donuts.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

This is a problem in saltwater and freshwater fishing, especially when working birds. I always say something. I usually try to wave them down before they get to close. If this doesn't work then I try saying something respectfully. It has worked more than not. People, including myself, don't appreciate being yelled at and will usually take information when it is given respectfully. Ultimately, I am trying to "enlighten" the guy so he doesn't do it to someone else. However, If they blow me off, keep it up and others aren't trying to fish the area I might lay a donut depending on what was said. That way the guy could think "****, I wish I had listened."

Pope
www.texasfishreport.com


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

This is how I combat the potlickers:

I keep a 1-1/2" pvc pipe in my boat for poking around the bottom looking for reefs. It also doubles as a "turd" launcher. When a boat full of potlickers come into range I jam the PVC pipe into some nice soft, stinky mud that we have so much of in the bays and get a good plug in the pipe. I then lift it out of the water and sorta fling it overhead. It will launch a nice "terd" looking mud plug as far as you can throw a baseball. It takes a little practice but the potlickers get the message after a couple of those babies are coming in hot! I don't have to say anything!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I've heard of it all now "TERD LAUNCHERS."

That sounds like a safe alternative to fisticuffs


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

The all time classic I learned from one of the most seasoned pros down in Baffin was to dump a bag of popcorn upwind of the potlicker and sit and watch them get crapped on by seagulls for an hour or until they move. OR throw a handful of Fritos in the water and watch El Potlickero fish that grease slick so hard their arms fall off.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Never tried fritos, used to save the bones from a box of fried chicken to throw the followers off. When they followed me to my "secret spot," my partner would chunk them out the boat from in front of the console. Them bones kept on working until mid morning when the crabs would find 'em. 
What a dirty trick, but somebody has to do it


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Those are good ones. I never thought of those. I am still laughing.

Pope
www.texasfishreport.com


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats a good one Capt. Cash!


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

There needs to be some sort of protocol when it comes to fishing distance or act of approaching other boats while fishing. Guides are the worst about this. They seem in there own high authoritative way they can do what they want when on the water. I have had personal expeirences with this type of behavior and it can ruin a day of fishing, especially this time of year. I know it is a pain, but I beleive by politely reminding the guide that he has rudely cut you off..... he might get the message, while being embarrased in front of his clients. If he goes off on you, then I would report his boat to the Texas Parks and Wildlife.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Oreos. Crushed up, the birds will dive on them and they are pure fat. We had an entire bag get wet in a cooler in Mansfield so we dumped the cookies overboard. The slick that was created was gigantic. People actually stopped to fish a slick over a hundred yards in diameter.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

The worst case I've ran into wasn't potlickers but those kite boarders in South Padre area. Some friends and I were wading across the bay from South Padre, and some of those guys wakeboarding while being pulled by kites were messing with use cruising by just out of casting range. Man we were throwing the biggest tops at them... We did have our share of fun after we got into our boat. 

Another way to trick the pot lickers. Buy some of that fish attractant spray. Bass fisherman use it a lot(cheater spray we used to call it). That stuff is safe to the enviroment and will throw up a big slick.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Relax!*

Man, there is a lot of water out there. I think that some of you guys get a little possesive of the water. The only experience i had with pot lickers is when i was fishing Greens lake minding my own business and a boat pulled up about 100yds from me. I was anchored and they were drifting. When they got closer to me(sitting still) they started to wave their arms in a"get the heck out the way" fashion. Now, who has the right of way? me who was already there or the guys in the fancy boat who drifted into me? Oh yeah, I resent the Whaler comment. I am way more courtious to people than they are to me and I have a Whaler! Someone on the board should create a "Rule's and Etiquette of Bay Fishing" post it on the board and maybe people will start being a little more considerate. Otherwise, relax, pop a top and just enjoy!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*It was Silverking..*

I saw the boat, and it was Plagg....Bailey is just as bad.


----------



## Backwash (Oct 22, 2004)

*Silverking*

jabx1962, 
Not to be bashing you, but what's the deal with people dogging out silverking guides? That's all I hear when someone is talking s~## about guides, it always turns back to silverking. Try booking a trip with James Plaag or Robbie Mielsh and you''ll find out they're really cool people to fish with and willing to answer questions you might have.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

If they're always getting dogged , maybe they deserve it.
Sure they're gonna be nice when your paying the bills.


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

You got it Redfishr, reputation preceeds everything else in buisness. Sorry to say it Backwash.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Get your facts right before accusing*

someone of something. jabx1962, I can assure it was not Plaag there
in Greens lake. He was fishing Trinity the day this happened. It was not Daina
Bailey, he was in South Texas on a deer lease. Lets see, that leaves Trimble,
Meilsch, SKillern, Hooper, or Cambiano. Did we get a picture or any DNA that
would help narrow it down. Gater


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

what about Pinter?


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

On balance, I'd rather fish opposite one of the Silver King boats than most others I encounter around Galveston. They are not a bad bunch of guys and they certainly dont deserve to be vilified.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Most just call'em like they see'em.
Vilified ,no but, think thier s--t don't stink , yes


----------

